# Salmon doesn’t look fully brined



## Bobby Strange (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello, I’m doing a simple brown sugar, salt and pepper brine over some salmon...let it brine over night in the refrigerator....went to Transfer onto rack and notice on a couple pieces of salmon it looks as if it didn’t brine....still safe to smoke?


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 11, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## Bobby Strange (Jun 11, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Yep.


Thank you!


----------

